# Injured foot



## debratoo (Jan 26, 2019)

My male and female budgies have been fighting and I noticed the female, Tallulah, hobbling around a couple of days ago, when I inspected her feet I noticed a few tiny bites and her ankle and middle toe are swollen. I've been cleaning it with warm salty water and appliying a bit of antibiotic ointment and keeping her in a small carrier to restrict her movements/keep her from climbing. She is eating & drinking normally and active (she wants out!) hence the mess in the carrier but definitely favoring the foot. There is only one avian vet in the entire state and he's 3 hours away. I have been calling around all morning trying to find someone to treat her but they all say they are booked "at least a month out" and or don't treat birds. I've even consulted with an online avian vet after viewing the photos, he suggested _"Please cleanse and disinfect the affected skin twice daily with over the counter chlorhexidine solution in the form of Hibiclens or generics found in your local drug store. This can be ingested safely as well. For analgesia, you can dissolve 1 325 mg adult aspirin in 250 mL (1/2 pint) of drinking water. Make a fresh solution daily."_ but wouldn't or couldn't say if it was broken or sprained. I read somewhere that if it was broken it would be cold, but it's not. Has anyone seen anything like this before? I honestly don't know what else I can do.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Ouch, looks uncomfortable, are you in South Carolina? I found this list online of some vets https://www.beautyofbirds.com/recommendedbirdvetssouthcarolina.html are any in your area?


----------



## debratoo (Jan 26, 2019)

Yes SC and none of those are close 3-4 hours. Everyone I have called has turned me away and when I asked for recommendations but they all said the same thing (there aren't any) The two vets that I knew saw birds (though not certified avian vets) have retired. I live near the NC border and made a few calls there and was told the same thing as above. I really don't know what I can do at this point


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so sorry you are having problems finding a vet that will assist you! 
Are there any wildlife rescue organizations near you or even a zoo?
If so, then someone at either one of those places would have experience working with birds.*


----------



## obxdiva (Aug 11, 2020)

Contacting a rescue is a great idea. You mentioned the NC border... Phoenix Landing is just north of Asheville if you are in western SC. They have a network of foster people in SC, NC, VA and might have an experienced contact person closer to you who could give you advice. Wish you the best.


----------



## debratoo (Jan 26, 2019)

Thank you obxdiva...Asherville is 5 hours away....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How is Tallulah's toe looking today?
It hasn't turned black and it's still warm - right?

One of my budgie's injured a toe at one point and favored his foot for about 2 weeks.
Ultimately it healed on it's own.

I'd continue with the antiseptic and salt water soaks and keep a close eye on it.

If you want to send me a Private Message with your actual location, I can do some research and see if I can find anyone close to you that may be able to help in case you have problems with any of your budgies in the future.*


----------



## debratoo (Jan 26, 2019)

The toe/leg is normal color. The toe is still crooked but the swelling has gone down. The area above her toes (I've been referring to it as her ankle) is still swollen. I actually do know someone that does wild life rescue, I will PM her. I also messaged the lady who runs Marden's Ark Avian rescue in NC (I know her through FB) as she is very knowledgeable about birds. She said _" The vet giving the advice online probably shouldn't have... I can see evidence of trauma. Broken or not, without immediate intervention the bones will begin to knit and she will probably have a crooked toe if that's the case. Many birds live with crooked or even amputated toes."_ I can't remember if I mentioned it but the online vet told me to give her aspirin. She also advised that I mix cayenne pepper and tumeric 2 to 1 (2 tsp cayenne, 1 tumeric) and sprinkle on her chop and of coure I've been keeping it clean. I will message you shortly.


----------



## debratoo (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm happy to report that over the weekend Tallallah's foot is doing much better. There is still some swelling, but she is able to use her toes to grasp again (though the middle toe remains a bit crooked as my bird rescue friend predicted it would) She's improved so much that I've allowed her to go back to her friends (she was miserable in her hospital cage) First thing she did was take a bath in one of the water bowls lol but still has some yellow staining from the cayenne/tumeric.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad to hear Tallallah's foot is doing much better now. 
It appears from the picture that she is able to grasp the perch just fine.
It's great that she's back with her friends and happier now!*


----------



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

Very nice update. I'm glad to hear that Tallallah's feet are okay...


----------

